# Graphic Card to run Windows 7 on D102GGC2



## spp_itim (Feb 12, 2010)

Dear friends, I want to run Windows 7 on my old PC.The Mobo has on board  ATI graphics, but the vendor does not provide driver for Windows 7. Can you suggest a cheaper Graphic card for the same.  Pentium Dual Core 2.8 GHz D820 Intel D102GGC2 512x2 DDR2 RAM @ 533 MHz 80 GB Seagate IDE HDD


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 12, 2010)

True. I just now checked on Intel's website, and that motherboard does not support Windows 7. So I recommend graphic card like 9500 GT. It should be availalbe for 3.4k.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Feb 12, 2010)

give your budget

---------- Post added at 04:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:32 PM ----------

anyway 9500gt is a good choice

---------- Post added at 04:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:48 PM ----------

otherwise a 9600gt will be a good choice if you have an external 6-pin power connect on your psu


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2010)

saqib_khan said:


> True. I just now checked on Intel's website, and that motherboard does not support Windows 7. So I recommend graphic card like 9500 GT. It should be availalbe for 3.4k.



9500Gt 512Mb DDR2 costs even low. Sparkle 9500Gt costs some around 2.7k maybe. Zotac/XFX costs 3.2k


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 12, 2010)

^^What are you sure ? Even some days ago my friend bought XFX 9500 GT for 3.4k. Sparkle costs 2.7 ????


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 12, 2010)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^What are you sure ? Even some days ago my friend bought XFX 9500 GT for 3.4k. Sparkle costs 2.7 ????



yah, i sure abt it. Sparkle 9500GT should cost around 2700-2900 depending on location. & XFX is bound to quote a higher price tag on its cards. maybe your friend bought the 1Gb version or 512Mb DDR3. if so, its price tag is fully justified.


----------



## spp_itim (Feb 13, 2010)

*The cheapest one*

---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------

Can I get used 9500 GT. I'm in Lucknow.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2010)

spp_itim said:


> *The cheapest one*
> 
> ---------- Post added at 11:36 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:34 AM ----------
> 
> Can I get used 9500 GT. I'm in Lucknow.



used? better get a brand new 9500gt. try search for sparkle. its real VFM for its price. & avoid 9400gt even if it got 1gb memory. a 256mb version of 9500gt wil trash it.


----------



## spp_itim (Feb 13, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> avoid 9400gt even if it got 1gb memory. a 256mb version of 9500gt wil trash it.



 I'm getting Sparkle GeForce 9500 GT 512 DDR2 for 2650 INR. But the vendor says it will take 3-4 days to be available. Should I go for it. Will it work fine on D102GGC2?


----------



## saqib_khan (Feb 13, 2010)

^^Yup, go for it. Waiting period is not a issue.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 13, 2010)

saqib_khan said:


> ^^Yup, go for it. Waiting period is not a issue.



told u. sparkle 9500gt is available for dead cheap price. it performs better than hd4650 512mb. so, real value.


----------



## spp_itim (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone. My problem solved.I 'm getting it tomorrow.


----------

